# Make out at a party?



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

Well i kinda need your guys help,
Okay, well i was at a party, with 4 girls, 3 guys and we started playing truth or dare and kisses on the cheek and stuff.. (we're all friends, nothing more) and then most of the dares were like kisses so we were like screw it, lets play spin the bottle, and we started of with pecks like 1 second peck on the lips, (it was all three guys and me and 1 of my friends first kisses) and then it went to holding it for 3 seconds, then 5, then embracing, then 10 seconds, then 20 seconds, and all of a sudden, went to total makeout. so we were playing spin the bottle makeout. and it was amazing. first everyone was just making out with whoever it landed on, but then we turned the lights off and had glow sticks and everyone made out with someone for 20 seconds, but one girl was left out each time, but it was so hot, and it was some of our first kisses and makeouts , and we all thought it was amazing. the thing is, it was against some of our religions. we all want to do it again. is this normal?

were all 14, in grade 9.
it just kind of, happened.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

it must have been a pretty wet night for you guys (ha)

it's normal I guess... but it's up to you whether you want to do it again or not. Do what you think is right...


----------



## lagman (Nov 3, 2007)

It is called puberty, that's the funny part of it.
If you guys feel like doing it again you guys will do it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just be very careful.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> ...




there 14 ! and in 9th grade !   


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Taza (Nov 3, 2007)

Just making out at 14? Decidedly not normal.

Normal 14-year-olds would have had no clothes at the end of that evenin'.

Just remember condoms.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

it was a pretty normal party
but truth or dare started it all
and then it just progessed to making out
the thing was, no one objected to it
everyone wanted to..
but then the guys had to leave
because it was 10:30 and my friends parents didnt want them to stay longer


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


Do you live in some super-strict household or something? Because normal 14 year olds make out all the time.


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> it was a pretty normal party
> but truth or dare started it all
> and then it just progessed to making out
> the thing was, no one objected to it
> ...


wow so this could have turned into an orgy? 

kids


----------



## Westside (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


That's not really affective though.  My Uncle told my Cousin that not even dating is allowed until she was 24 (this is no joke) and she was pregnant before her 17th bithday.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it was a pretty normal party
> ...


well if that happens at the next party post pics


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> ...the thing is, it was against some of our religions. we all want to do it again. is this normal?








   I would image that would be against any religion that doesn't promote farming and ten children.  And in those religions, it's frowned upon if the church leaders aren't invited. 

Seriously though, totally normal.  Next will be a lipstick rainbow party, and you'll be having group sex in no time. 

As a parent, this topic doesn't worry me at all.  Nope, not even a little bit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 3, 2007)

Enjoy your AIDS.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Fixed and it was the first thing that came to my mind.

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

thank god its normal,
we wouldnt go that far,
i thought it was probably our teen "hormones" or something
we really dont know how it happened,
the next thing we knew we were making out and enjoying it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

making out is not gross whats gross IS THAT THEY'RE 14 !

thinking about 14 year old girls making out is EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 

this topic gets


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

i know people my age that are having sex




i didnt think making out would be that bad

i think we were about to go into frenching,
but stopped


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> thinking about 14 year old girls making out is


mmmmmm


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

*projectile vomits



QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > thinking about 14 year old girls making out is
> ...




hey ! dont miss quote me i know your weakness !






thats right linkiboy just like kryptonite weakens superman i know hip hop teenage mutant ninja turtles will eventually kill you ! 

then i can claim the title of craziest person on the forums and i will get a little crown ! 

MUAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH... (deep breath) HAHAHHAAHAHAHA !


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

it isnt that bad
it was honestly really, awesome


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> *projectile vomits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh u


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > thinking about 14 year old girls making out is
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...ndpost&p=810298

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...ndpost&p=821746


----------



## illumina (Nov 3, 2007)

It's pretty normal I'd say. Next time you're at a store though, pick up some condoms if you don't already have em. You never know when you'll need em! Seriously, use protection. I didn't, and I wish I had... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT* Okay, after reading the above post I see you're a girl. You might wanna own some condoms still, because guys are lazy and really are bastards when it comes to getting into girls pants. They probably won't have any on hand or some lame excuse like that.


----------



## Taza (Nov 3, 2007)

@CrystalSweet

It's perfectly normal and really rather innocent.

@BoneMonkey 

Is thinking about making out with 14-year-olds bad then? I'm 20.

In my defense, she was hot.


----------



## science (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> i know people my age that are having sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making out is frenching...

But I imagine you all had slobbery faces by the end if it was a lot of your first kisses, let alone makeout lol.
What religion are you? I'm not sure if this would be bad for you, as I know certain religions are very strict with dating, etc. but you are at a very curious age, and you should talk to your parents about the birds and the bees, ie. sex education.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

we almost went into frenching, but like just making out without frenching
thanks for all the advice,
i couldnt sleep last night because i was so pressured by it
couldnt stop thinking about it
and my religion is islam,

true, i guess guys are very lazy,
i dont think we'd go that far..
but thanks for the tip


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> @CrystalSweet
> 
> It's perfectly normal and really rather innocent.
> 
> ...




yeah i think your pretty much a pedo 



and @crystalsweet your 14 shouldn't you be worrying about school  cuase i can guarentee your going to get knocked up and end up working at burger king is that what you want ?

cuase at 14 all guys just want to bang lol


----------



## Westside (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> we almost went into frenching, but like just making out without frenching
> thanks for all the advice,
> i couldnt sleep last night because i was so pressured by it
> couldnt stop thinking about it
> and my religion is islam,


Muslim?  Don't even worry about it man.  I'm the Muslim guy who got caught watching porn by my parents.  It seems I wasn't alone either.


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> and @crystalsweet your 14 shouldn't you be worrying about school


Have sex AT school.

Problem solved.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

im actually quite shocked at how much guys talk about sex..
but really, im actually a pretty smart person
and i want to do something with my life
my overall average this term was 86, and i think im doing pretty good


----------



## Taza (Nov 3, 2007)

Your religion doesn't matter until you have considered (and seriously considered) all the alternatives and decided on which you want to follow. That usually takes time. Do what feels right to you, and don't feel constrained by what your religion dictates. The rules are usually there for a reason, and usually it's good to know what the reason is for the rule before breaking it - but that doesn't change rule #1 about these issues. Follow your heart.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> im actually quite shocked at how much guys talk about sex..
> but really, im actually a pretty smart person
> and i want to do something with my life
> my overall average this term was 86, and i think im doing pretty good




making out with various dudes at a party is not smart in fact it pretty stupid lol 

oh and YOUR 14 !


----------



## science (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> and @crystalsweet your 14 shouldn't you be worrying about schoolÂ cuase i can guarentee your going to get knocked up and end up working at burger king is that what you want ?
> 
> cuase at 14 all guys just want to bang lol



Thats the stupidest thing I have ever read in my life. Not to mention how awful your spelling and grammar is.


----------



## Taza (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @CrystalSweet
> ...



Keep a level head, don't fuck strangers and always use protection. Problem solved.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

@Westside,
phew,
yeah i caught my brother on.. porn sites
well i didnt acutually see him on it
but i went on his laptop and all these sites popped up
and he has a girlfriend
so i thought, if he can do it so can i

i still dont think its that bad,
i guess we were, experimenting
it was really fun


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, normally this kind of stuff starts at like 11-12. 13 at the latest...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

really?
well 2 of my friends had already had boyfriends
but at 13 i was really.. goody goody
but then i realized, i wanna experiment and do my own thing


----------



## science (Nov 3, 2007)

CrystalSweet, just know this. It's ok to be wanting to make out with boys, etc., what you want to avoid is making out with multiple guys. The last thing you want to be known as is that girl who will make out with anybody. That will get you into trouble, and labeled non-nice things. The way things work for 14 year olds is find a boy you have a crush on, get one of your girlfriends to tell him or his friends you like him, if he likes you back he will ask you out. You now have a boyfriend, who you can make out with nice and safely.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

your right, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i actually do like a guy right now
im just too scared to ask him
i was saving my first kiss for him,
but spin the bottle just.. happened.


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:


>



lmao xD


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



I second that.

eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

at this rate the site might crash again...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> at this rate the site might crash again...



why would the site crash?


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > at this rate the site might crash again...
> ...


this thread's starting to get as many views as mario galaxy


----------



## fixed (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > at this rate the site might crash again...
> ...



Because this thread is epic.


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2007)

100 views in 6 minutes.


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

I think turning the lights off and making out with just anyone is kind of whore-ish for a bunch of 14 year olds. :\ But it's up to you, really. 

PS: Did guys make out with guys?


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 3, 2007)

That's nasty =/


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 3, 2007)

[ot]I again wonder why BoneMonkey can still post here.[/ot]

And on the topic of 14-year-old sex, I'm 14 and I've got a couple of friends who have sex with their girlfriends. It's not really a big deal anymore, and making out is barely even worth mentioning.


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> [ot]I again wonder why BoneMonkey can still post here.[/ot]
> 
> And on the topic of 14-year-old sex, I'm 14 and I've got a couple of friends who have sex with their girlfriends. It's not really a big deal anymore, and making out is barely even worth mentioning.


Wow, that's pretty sad. :\


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I think turning the lights off and making out with just anyone is kind of whore-ish for a bunch of 14 year olds. :\ But it's up to you, really.
> 
> PS: Did guys make out with guys?




i also agree pretty whoreish


----------



## Switchy (Nov 3, 2007)

Wish I could be 14 again..
Seems like ages ago lol.

Watch out for icky diseases!


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2007)

14 was when I first had sex.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

we arent really whores,
it just happened
most of us havent had boyfriends/girlfriends before
we're too shy..

and woah, this is a lot of views 




i was just looking for some advice, i was up till 5 last night because it kept replaying in my head

no the makeouts were opposite sex only,
and if it landed on a guy it went to the girl sitting beside him
but the kissing which was till 5 seconds
you had to do same sex

we were just really bored,


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

I honestly find it hotter when guys stay abstinent. I don't want to go out with a guy that's 16 and has already had sex with more people than I've met in my life. :X


----------



## bobrules (Nov 3, 2007)

Does this work with pal? 10% trick?


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

Bobrules, what the hell are you talking about?!

...

This is obviously for the NDS.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I honestly find it hotter when guys stay abstinent. I don't want to go out with a guy that's 16 and has already had sex with more people than I've met in my life. :X



its really cute when guys are abstinent, yeah
but if it happens, it happens


----------



## Westside (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I honestly find it hotter when guys stay abstinent. I don't want to go out with a guy that's 16 and has already had sex with more people than I've met in my life. :X









 So you would like a 40 year old virgin type of guy?  Or a religious guy who wouldn't touch girls until after marriage.


----------



## living-ghost (Nov 3, 2007)

I am left with two thoughts

Why are 14 year olds getting more then I am

and that I remember hearing that they had to figure out a way to do a lot of clitoris tests because so many middle schoolers in Vancover getting it from oral sex.

Moral of the story. I need a girlfriend and be careful about who you do what with.

On a side note don't forget to leave some experimenting to University. That is when it gets really fun.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Well i kinda need your guys help,
> Okay, well i was at a party, with 4 girls, 3 guys and we started playing truth or dare and kisses on the cheek and stuff.. (we're all friends, nothing more) and then most of the dares were like kisses so we were like screw it, lets play spin the bottle, and we started of with pecks like 1 second peck on the lips, (it was all three guys and me and 1 of my friends first kisses) and then it went to holding it for 3 seconds, then 5, then embracing, then 10 seconds, then 20 seconds, and all of a sudden, went to total makeout. so we were playing spin the bottle makeout. and it was amazing. first everyone was just making out with whoever it landed on, but then we turned the lights off and had glow sticks and everyone made out with someone for 20 seconds, but one girl was left out each time, but it was so hot, and it was some of our first kisses and makeouts , and we all thought it was amazing. the thing is, it was against some of our religions. we all want to do it again. is this normal?
> 
> were all 14, in grade 9.
> it just kind of, happened.


your kind are why i go to highschool

i salute you bitch


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

kay, yeah i guess it was a little extreme
but it was the first time i did something like that
and i dont regret it at all

we were all really turned on though
and now i want a boyfriend

im a bitch? :S
im not really like that much
i guess it was a one time thing
or im changing


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't you think you could have mentioned the lesbian thing earlier?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Don't you think you could have mentioned the lesbian thing earlier?Â



the lesbian thing?
i forgot too, lol
and the gay thing
it was actually really hilarious to see 2 guys kiss xD


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly find it hotter when guys stay abstinent. I don't want to go out with a guy that's 16 and has already had sex with more people than I've met in my life. :X
> ...


*fixed*


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Just making out at 14? Decidedly not normal.
> 
> Normal 14-year-olds would have had no clothes at the end of that evenin'.
> 
> Just remember condoms.


TRUE.

take it from a 15 year old preubecant boy :/


----------



## bobrules (Nov 3, 2007)

hey umm where do you live. Can I come?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

i honestly didnt know guys thought about sex so much..
or that teenagers were so horny..

edit:
when the guys that were there left, they were pretty happy
i guess its because they all made out with 4 girls within the hour?


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

No, I didn't mean it like that at all. But I'd prefer someone who waits until they know what they're doing, not just someone who wants to see how it feels when their pee pee goes places.


----------



## Taza (Nov 4, 2007)

It wasn't really THAT extreme.

But yeah, an important lesson.

*WATCH OUT FOR THEM DISEASES.*

And don't think folklore tricks work against them either. Use condoms and dental dams, get your information from reliable sources and, in the case of multiple partners, get yourself STD tested often.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> It wasn't really THAT extreme.
> 
> But yeah, an important lesson.
> 
> ...



ive been hearing alot about being safe,
but thanks for all the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you cant get diseases from kissing though, right?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 4, 2007)

Moderator on, for epic thread duty.

Crystal, wait a couple of years before you go any further than you did. K? Trust me.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't really THAT extreme.
> ...



Yes, in fact you can.

And yes, men think about sex all the time, trust me.


----------



## Taza (Nov 4, 2007)

A form of herpes simplex spreads through kissing, but that manifests as sores when it's likely to be infectious.

Kissing while both of you have cuts in your mouth can also be dangerous.


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> you cant get diseases from kissing though, right?


I hear catching the flu can have EPIC effects on your life expectancy


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't really THAT extreme.
> ...



Actually you can.  I'll leave you to research but I know you can at least get Mono, or possibly Chlamydia.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

Westside said:


> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> > BoneMonkey said:
> ...


yeah, but your a muslim (that shit is strict).

im one too... just not a very good one.
infact, a horrible one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CrystalSweet said:


> we almost went into frenching, but like just making out without frenching
> thanks for all the advice,
> i couldnt sleep last night because i was so pressured by it
> couldnt stop thinking about it
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MUSLIMS R HORNY!


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

If you kiss them and they have AIDS and they start bleeding from the mouth as you kiss them and you swallow the blood...yeah, you can possibly get AIDS! :X


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Moderator on, for epic thread duty.
> 
> Crystal, wait a couple of years before you go any further than you did. K? Trust me.



i will , i swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i really dont want to go further than making out
i dont want the rep of a slut. :S

and seriously? oh god what kind?
im really very paranoid.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

not my fault,
it gets pretty hard to resist
i mean come on, were human too
im not a very good muslim either..


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

i doubt anyone would kiss someone when the other inside of the persons mouth would bleed while kissing someone, though now that i think about it , damn that could actually happen


----------



## Westside (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


The disease is called Mono.  Men do think about sex all the time, with an exception of people who are castrated for religious reasons.  Men who are left without a female in a large radius (i.e. my army training) we thought about women every other second, we expected each other to be horny.  My friend caught me once and he was extreamley surprised, not because I was jerkin off, but because he thought I was a lefty.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

why would you kiss someone when theyre mouth is bleeding?


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Does this work with pal? 10% trick?


i fucking loled my ass off.


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> why would you kiss someone when theyre mouth is bleeding?



you might not of known the persons mouth would be bleeding


----------



## Issac (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and @crystalsweet your 14 shouldn't you be worrying about school
> ...



sex at school is pretty hot if you ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (happened three times so far...)

but yeh, as everyone said, it's normal and all... kissing parties!


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> why would you kiss someone when theyre mouth is bleeding?


Thats my fetish.


----------



## Taza (Nov 4, 2007)

It doesn't need to be bleeding - just cuts or sores are enough. Noticing them can be impossible to anyone but the person himself/herself. So it always pays to be careful. And a single partner is a good idea unless you can 100% trust everyone in the group. And usually you can't, even if you think you can.


----------



## lagman (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Moderator on, for epic thread duty.
> 
> Crystal, wait a couple of years before you go any further than you did. K? Trust me.


lol i got pwnd.

since when was calling a girl a bitch unflattering?
i find it sweet and caring


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > why would you kiss someone when theyre mouth is bleeding?
> ...




okay.....thats just weird.....


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> i doubt anyone would kiss someone when the other inside of the persons mouth would bleed while kissing someone, though now that i think about it , damn that could actually happen


there should be a fetish on the internets for that somewhere...

try google, youll be surprised  :'(


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator on, for epic thread duty.
> ...



http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/1714.html

Just don't go kissing just anyone and you'll be fine.


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt anyone would kiss someone when the other inside of the persons mouth would bleed while kissing someone, though now that i think about it , damn that could actually happen
> ...




wow im suprised, i wont search for it now though, this thread is intresting


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy shit this thread has grown faster than the genital herpes the 14 year olds having sex have. 14 is WAAAAY too early to have sex. Most chicks aren't even like fully developed yet, they're tiny. Wait 2-3 years and then come back to it.


----------



## Taza (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Holy shit this thread has grown faster than the genital herpes the 14 year olds having sex have. 14 is WAAAAY too early to have sex. Most chicks aren't even like fully developed yet, they're tiny. Wait 2-3 years and then come back to it.



14 is legal in Canada!

... and in Japan, too.


----------



## living-ghost (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> My friend caught me once and he was extreamley surprised, not because I was jerkin off, but because he thought I was a lefty.



I laughed so hard I nearly fell off my chair when I read this.

Westside that has got to be the best military story I have ever heard and as military brat I grew up with them.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 4, 2007)

wow, this has become more popular than LOZ PH!!!


Normal (i suppose). Years before i ever got into that.  Your still young. Take it slow there.  Kids can ruin your life


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit this thread has grown faster than the genital herpes the 14 year olds having sex have. 14 is WAAAAY too early to have sex. Most chicks aren't even like fully developed yet, they're tiny. Wait 2-3 years and then come back to it.
> ...




it is??? bloody hell


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


you speak the truth my muslim pal.

guys being increadibly horny is just the way of life, ive caught about 5 of my friends masterbatin in the past, its just something you laugh at them about cause they got caught, not cause they do it.

i remember ure mom caught you jackin off to the good o'l fashion pr0n a while ago (she asked you how you were going to face god like that or something) but anyway wether or not your islamic shouldint matter how "happy" you get at times.
(and ive been caught at least twice idc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

holy crap, 1100 views
i didnt expect makeouts to attract so much attention
wowwww..

edit: 200th post!


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know why I'm drawn to this thread but I am...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

im like, reading every reply

btw, i am not a slut or a whore, so dont get the wrong impression of me


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> holy crap, 1100 views
> i didnt expect makeouts to attract so much attention
> wowwww..



lol, i usually just look through all of off topic anyway, well the ones that look intresting and have lots of posts


----------



## iritegood (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Rule 34 of the internet pal. Rule 34.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 4, 2007)

lolmakeouts


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



huh?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

its actually quite fun hearing everyones replies
now im not stressed with guilt anymore


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> its actually quite fun hearing everyones replies
> now im not stressed with guilt anymore




wait guilt of what?


----------



## iritegood (Nov 4, 2007)

@#109
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule+34
http://xkcd.com/305/


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, some girls make out with their girlfriends at 14 (I would be part of that group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and some experiment with their male friends.

There's nothing wrong with that! Doesn't make you a slut, just don't keep it up later in life


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > its actually quite fun hearing everyones replies
> ...


religion or age i guess.

but who cares, go for it!!1!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > its actually quite fun hearing everyones replies
> ...



guilt of liking making out..
and that maybe were not normal
and because muslims girls arent even allowed to touch guys
and making out is out of the question
i dont regret it at all though

and now i cant stop thinking of making out


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> @#109
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule+34
> http://xkcd.com/305/



hahahaha that web comic made me laugh


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



It's normal that you are now excited about the making out because it is fun to do!
Especially if it's your first time.

After my first make out session, I walked on clouds for a looooong time lol.
No need to feel guilty about it at all. Enjoy the dreamy feelings


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



ooh, good someone that understands!
because after the guys left
my 2 friends who have made out before were watching spiderman 3..
but me and my other friend couldnt stop talking about how amazing it was
and couldnt focus on the movie
im just, floating


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

Ahh the teenage girl in me is awaking again.
I'm sitting here smiling, thinking back to how it felt to explore the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Invite me to your next slumber party, PLEASE!
Oh wait, that might give people the wrong impression..


----------



## Taza (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah, a feeling I miss.

A feeling I so miss, no action for over a year now. ;_;


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Ahh the teenage girl in me is awaking again.
> I'm sitting here smiling, thinking back to how it felt to explore the world!
> 
> 
> ...




im sorry but....i dont get it


----------



## lagman (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh the teenage girl in me is awaking again.
> ...



poor you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do get it, Switchy is great


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

lol, i feel giggly nowww
im so happpyy
and bubbly


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

aww cmon please explain it to me  :'(


----------



## madmk (Nov 4, 2007)

You shoulda invited the parents down and had group sex.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

CrystalSweet, you are awesome!
You've made me giggly and bubbly as well!

Lagman, you know I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you, right?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(madmk @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> You shoulda invited the parents down and had group sex.



o_0

her parents knew we were playing spin the bottle
so they left to go walk the dog for a while..

lol yayy!
its fun knowing im making people reminice about good times


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

errrr dudes? dudettes? i still dont understand it!!! oh its nice to know this thread is making people happy


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

this threads really making me want to make out now




edit:
one of my friends (a guy from the party)
wants me to come to school early on monday to help him with his french homework


----------



## procrastix (Nov 4, 2007)

It's okay to keep going at it. Trust your feelings and in no time you will find your true self. Afterwards if it becomes too much of a hassle you can start charging boys who want it.

Always wear a condom though because diseases will destroy your hobby.

*insert pedobearsealofapproval.jpg*


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> [ot]I again wonder why BoneMonkey can still post here.[/ot]
> 
> And on the topic of 14-year-old sex, I'm 14 and I've got a couple of friends who have sex with their girlfriends. It's not really a big deal anymore, and making out is barely even worth mentioning.




Oh yah? Have YOU ever made out?


----------



## lagman (Nov 4, 2007)

Well now that we are all happy... can we sing?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[title: IF YES]Imagine me and you, I do
I think about you day and night, it's only right
To think about the girl you love and hold her tight
So happy together

If I should call you up, invest a dime
And you say you belong to me and ease my mind
Imagine how the world could be, so very fine
So happy together

I can't see me lovin' nobody but you
For all my life
When you're with me, baby the skies'll be blue
For all my life

Me and you and you and me
No matter how they toss the dice, it has to be
The only one for me is you, and you for me
So happy together

I can't see me lovin' nobody but you
For all my life
When you're with me, baby the skies'll be blue
For all my life

Me and you and you and me
No matter how they toss the dice, it has to be
The only one for me is you, and you for me
So happy together

[title:IF NO]boo


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> this threads really making me want to make out now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like another opportunity to make out

*to the batmobile!*


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

making out is truly amazing
i used to see it as a big deal
but now it isnt anymore
my best friend who wasnt at the party, we always talked about when we would get our first kisses
and now i dont know what to say
since ive kissed 6 people, made out with 3
multiple times


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys, this isn't the testing forum, keep it on topic. Every now and then my former mod gene kicks in.


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this threads really making me want to make out now
> ...



that made me lol


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this threads really making me want to make out now
> ...



Batmobile has a kickass back seat, eh, eh?!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



lmfao, that made me laugh really loud, which caused my mom to ask me what im doing, which caused me to close the window and pretend i was on a game site

edit: my moms not supposed to know about this making out thing.
ever.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

at Batmobile.

Moms, the evil spawn. They'll never understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (actually, they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



yeah i would understand that to


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

i dont think my mom will ever understand
she tells me to only talk to guys if its for a project
and stay atleast 2 feet away from them
if she knew about the making out, oh god she would kill me


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> i dont think my mom will ever understand
> she tells me to only talk to guys if its for a project
> and stay atleast 2 feet away from them
> if she knew about the making out, oh god she would kill me


Isn't it a religious practice for you?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think my mom will ever understand
> ...



religious practice?
you mean to stay away from guys?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


To stay away from that kind of physical contact with men. Since when you pray, you can't pray in a room with a man unless it's by family. Then in most Muslim based countries, they split schools according to gender.


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> i dont think my mom will ever understand
> she tells me to only talk to guys if its for a project
> and stay atleast 2 feet away from them
> if she knew about the making out, oh god she would kill me



wow it sounds like your mum is very strict


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 4, 2007)

You guys shouldn't even be doing these "making out" parties at this age to begin with, god damn.


----------



## leonheart_a (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> You guys shouldn't even be doing these "making out" parties at this age to begin with, god damn.



oh really?why is that? i guess i'll find out later cause i need some sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its 1:16!!! goodnight all


----------



## Westside (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> You guys shouldn't even be doing these "making out" parties at this age to begin with, god damn.


Gaysuetoe, listen, that's how modern North America is.  This kind of stuff happens a lot, since our kids are so hormone infested.  However, it is never a bad thing until we actually see a lot of kids this age having sex.  As long as you don't take it to the next level anytime soon, it's all good.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



yes, yes it is.
i was feeling bad about it.. but now i dont
because it was amazing.

it wasnt a makeout party
it was just a normal party
we were bored and playing truth or dare
and just decided to play spin the bottle
and then our teenage hormones took over..


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> yes, yes it is.
> i was feeling bad about it.. but now i dont
> because it was amazing.
> 
> ...


That makes it a makeout party.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> That makes it a makeout party.Â



ohhh crap
we didnt plan it as one
although while leaving we decided to do it again sometime
but with one other guy so its even..


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 4, 2007)

Man, I guess I went to the wrong high school.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

my high school is actually pretty respected,
although i see people making out all the time in the halls


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow what a popular thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes that's quite normal. I had a sleepover at a girls house with my friend and one of her friends, we all ended up sleeping on the trampoline because it was a warm night and one thing lead to another...was about 13 at the time. 

Another time at an end of year party for year 9 I was at a girl who was a friends of mine and she had a small party. These girls were 'geeks' kind of. I don't like using that word but they were really nice and hot but also smart and getting high marks in school and all that. Started to have a few drinks and most people went inside and I was left outside with 4 other girls. 
Well...they were quite drunk and started hooking up right in front of me! it was sooo hot. I would have never imagined them doing something like that but it was cool. 

things like this don't happen to everyone but it's totally normal and nothing to be ashamed about or whatever. you won't get pregnant because you seem like a smart girl, can't believe some people here are saying that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe some are jealous? 

chances are you'll look back on it and smile.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Wow what a popular thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww, that makes me feel alot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you, someone who finally thinks im smart enough to not get pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i feel like an official teenager now


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> making out is truly amazing
> i used to see it as a big deal
> but now it isnt anymore
> my best friend who wasnt at the party, we always talked about when we would get our first kisses
> ...


shit... i used to play doctor with girls and i made out with one when i was like 8 or 9 :/

PEDOSEAL OF TEH APROVAL 4 MEH


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow what a popular thread!
> ...


I don't understand how 9 year old girls making out makes you feel liek a teenager. Wouldn't it make you feel like you've amounted to a 9 year old?


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

TSHU, he's gone :'(


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > making out is truly amazing
> ...



your muslim too right?
if so, i feel totally wiped of all guilt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edits: tshu?


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


thats why i hate going to the middle east with my parents


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 4, 2007)

Agreein' with cubin' (been doin' that a lot lately... wtf?)

Alright guys 'n' dolls... I'm off to play some Rainbow Six (join me if you like..) so y'all keep it down, and no heavy pettin' y'hear?

oh, and hey tshu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *giggles like schoolgirl*

oh, and Hiratai, easy on the quote pyramids, you're killin' mah scroll wheel!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

my mom wants me to go to india with her for 2 months
im like, hell no
i wouldnt even be able to talk to guys


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, 11 pages. This topic seems to be... _making out_ pretty well. OHOHOHOHO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> my mom wants me to go to india with her for 2 months
> im like, hell no
> i wouldnt even be able to talk to guys


Even if you did they'd all have unibrows and be unattractive.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Wow, 11 pages. This topic seems to be... _making out_ pretty well. OHOHOHOHO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this topic is making me laugh like hell..

edit: true, that would be so disgusting.
those guys should honestly try and take care of themselves
blergh


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


yeah, i was in a sexualy active female depraved country for about 2 months. 
i could practicaly get a "happy" looking at a scribbled picture of a girl on a peice of paper.

then i came back to america and thought every single girl here was the hottest chick ever (even the fat onse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


being seperated from the opposite sex sucks... alot.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



yeah, im going to do stuff my own way now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know my brother has a girlfriend, ive seen vids and pics of them kissing
and im pretty sure theyre doing it...
so its not bad that i made out with a couple of guys
and your so right, when your desperate everyones attractive

edit: holy shit 2000 views


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

CrystalSweet said:


> modshroom128 said:
> 
> 
> > CrystalSweet said:
> ...


No offense, but you're not going to get far in life if you base your actions on what other people do.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

true, i need to get out of that kind of rut
but i mean if they can do it and not get caught
why cant i do it and enjoy it?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> ...
> *her parents knew we were playing spin the bottle
> so they left to go walk the dog for a while..*
> ...
> ...


I'm starting to think that nobody's able to resist him.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hiratai said:


> CrystalSweet said:
> 
> 
> > modshroom128 said:
> ...


shese like 14 bro, im sure when you just got into highschool you followed and wanted to be on the same lines of your older siblings/older friends did.


jebus cut er a break.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

modshroom128 said:


> Hiratai said:
> 
> 
> > CrystalSweet said:
> ...


I didn't really. When I walked into high school I had a girl friend of 2 years. I'm STILL with that same girl. I don't follow the crowds like most Americans.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah, your right her parents didnt seem to mind at all
the knew because we were in the basement
and the because of the vents you can hear everything upstairs
and there was alot of.. noises lmfao

i guess its just.. the way of life


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hiratai said:


> modshroom128 said:
> 
> 
> > Hiratai said:
> ...


i guess...
welp im off to go call a bitch play halo 3 and jackoff

peace out


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

have fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wanna play halo 3 so bad


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

modshroom:

Too much information


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal, do what you think is right.

Stick with one guy.. Making out/having sex with multiple people just make you seem like a slut. (Which I'm sure you're not)

You're 14.. Making out is pretty much normal for your age, and YES, you can get diseases. Like Mononucleius. (Spelling.. Haven't learned about it since I was a Freshman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So yeah... Stick with one guy. If he wants to have sex with you, tell him to put on a condom. A child can ruin your life, unless you're prepared to work 10+ hour shifts at minumum wage and be stuck with a baby that cries every hour after midnight.

Yes, I've had sex.. (About 6 months ago)

I don't want to post pictures of my girlfriend though... You don't know who is lurking here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just in case everyones wondering, I'm a Junior in High School.

~Nero

(Hey Urza, how was sex at 14?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

your right,
im gonna focus on telling the guy i like that i like him
and then maybe kiss him and leave
because ive heard rumors that he likes me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the multiple guy thing was an experiment i guess, lol
but i feel like im getting a cold..


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> your right,
> im gonna focus on telling the guy i like that i like him
> and then maybe kiss him and leave
> because ive heard rumors that he likes me too
> ...


If you get mono I'm going to laugh my ass off.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> the multiple guy thing was an experiment i guess, lol
> but i feel like im getting a cold..







Absolutely Priceless.  That's the most I've laughed today, and it's been a funny night.  Thanks CrystalSweet, and good luck to you.


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 4, 2007)

wow this topic is alot bigger than it really should be.


----------



## Biduleman (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> The disease is called Mono.Â Men do think about sex all the time, with an exception of people who are castrated for religious reasons.Â Men who are left without a female in a large radius (i.e. my army training) we thought about women every other second, we expected each other to be horny.Â My friend caught me once and he was extreamley surprised, not because I was jerkin off, *but because he thought I was a lefty.*


Now. THIS IS EPIC!


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

Now that I think about it.. I did it in the summer.. So it was actually 4 months ago..

I never remember things over the summer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Gaisuto, wasn't it your birthday a few days ago? Well, if it was, then I'll just say Happy Birthday now because I didn't get a chance to last time.



QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> your right,
> im gonna focus on telling the guy i like that i like him
> and then maybe kiss him and leave
> because ive heard rumors that he likes me too
> ...



That's good.. Just suck it up and tell him if you're feeling nervous. Don't go nuts if he says he doesn't like you back though...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the rumors were sourced from guys, then it's probably true. (guys just tend to tell other guys stuff, well at least at my school)

~Nero


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Now that I think about it.. I did it in the summer.. So it was actually 4 months ago..
> 
> I never remember things over the summer.Â
> 
> ...



EDIT: Just to let you guys know, I'm pretty sure my "What are you eating?" thread has more posts than this. and the SMG thread is like... Crazy


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

lol no probs,
i guess i made alot of people laugh tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ive heard it from a few guys.. and one of my friends who asked him out for me
:S
i didnt want her to though,
but now, i am confident after this whole making out thing


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

Bugged Edit button. Sorry to the mods.

Edit button made a new post.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

only about 20 posts until my thread catches up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and in only three hours xD


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

muslims seem to always get all the fun!
















and damn i think i'm past the average age people have sex already nooooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> muslims seem to always get all the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a muslim..

How old are you? I had sex a few months ago.. so 16 for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > muslims seem to always get all the fun!
> ...


Why do you keep blabbering about when we had your first time? We really couldn't care less.


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

17 lol...

but uni next year... it could be my time.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> 17 lol...
> 
> but uni next year... it could be my time.



Doesn't really matter.. There isn't really an "average age" for having sex...

Just as long as your not a 40 year old virgin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero

EDIT: Why do I keep blabbering about it? I wasn't. I was just simply restating it to him.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> 17 lol...
> 
> but uni next year... it could be my time.


Don't worry, you'll go out with a very nice looking girl who turns out to be a nymphomaniac.  It won't matter if her roommate is in the room or if her parents are home.  It will be a blessing and a curse.  Be careful though, she turns out to be crazy, and will attempt to ruin all your future relationships.

Or so I've heard....


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 4, 2007)

No big deal all you done was "kiss" a few people after all that's what 14 year olds do and no your not a slut for "kissing" someone. What 14 year olds haven't played spin the bottle or similar games.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Why do you keep blabbering about when we had your first time? We really couldn't care less.



stop being the negative plz hiratai  :'(


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 17 lol...
> 
> but uni next year... it could be my time.



Don't worry about it mate. Average is around 18 or so in australia, most people that do it younger regret it. Uni is great for that sort of thing


----------



## Westside (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


My first time was when I was 11, her name was Righty.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...








 *Reads your post*






Nice joke.

~Nero


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

i know the kissing wasnt bad,
but thing was we wanted to do it more..
but they had to leave

and does kissing have to lead to sex?


----------



## Westside (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> i know the kissing wasnt bad,
> but thing was we wanted to do it more..
> but they had to leave
> 
> and does kissing have to lead to sex?


Being a guy, I'll tell you right now, you do not want to kiss for too long.  The thing is, although girls like the romantic part, guys, (no matter how they may seem in normal life) will have their hormones take over their minds and will go for sex. (just like how they go for seconds after every meal)  For your own safety and protection, I say leave it at that.  Concentrate on your studying, and aim for becoming something big in the future.  from your posts before, I realize that you are a second generation immigrant just like many of us including myself in Canada.  Think about how your parents threw away their whole lives just for you to have a better life here.  Make them proud kid, the last thing you want is coming back home telling your mom that she's now a grandmother.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> modshroom:
> 
> Too much information


cubin: 

to much retro in your avatar


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 4, 2007)

Kissing doesn't have to lead to sex, but as you experienced it can easily do..... be well aware of teenage hormones and how it makes you dumb, just because it feels good doesn't neccesarily mean that it is the right thing to do

and also well done for ignoring the many trolls that have been posting


----------



## Opium (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 17 lol...
> 
> but uni next year... it could be my time.



17? pfff. Don't worry about whether or not people younger than you have had sex. People put way too much pressure on having sex as early as possible. Just go for it when the occasion presents itself and you feel ready.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> i know the kissing wasnt bad,
> but thing was we wanted to do it more..
> but they had to leave
> 
> and does kissing have to lead to sex?



It leads to whatever you want it to. The guy might want sex but at 14 most dudes are pretty scared of it and embarrassed. Just remember you're always in control and can say NO.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> muslims seem to always get all the fun!


we invented the hookah, and the blowjob.



maybe not the second one, not sure.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i know the kissing wasnt bad,
> ...



thanks for the smart advice,
yeah its totally like that, my parents did throw away their lives for me and my brother
and they want us to become something so we can have a happy life
my brothers currently studying to be an engineer
and they want me to do something respectful
so they can tell everyone, lol
ill try and make them proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for the kissing, i think your right because with the whole makeout part you could 
feel them trying to french and theyre hands were wandering


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

worst case scenario you can just yell "RAPE" or so i hear.

SMG kids seem to be migrating here.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> worst case scenario you can just yell "RAPE" or so i hear.



true, but what if your in a basement?


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> worst case scenario you can just yell "RAPE" or so i hear.
> 
> SMG kids seem to be migrating here.


that leads to the "dead girls cant say no" theory rushing through the guys head.


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

smash him in the balls, or pretend to give BJ but bite his d**k

...wait how did i bring this up...


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > worst case scenario you can just yell "RAPE" or so i hear.
> ...


buy a new house


----------



## pirate_arrh (Nov 4, 2007)

The road to degeneracy is long and twisted. 

There is no end, it just sort of loops back around evey now and again, or a new twist on an old theme. 

If you are a twisted MoFo you know what I am talking about.
(if you dont, the internet is made up of it, so I'm not linking you)

Use protection.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> i know the kissing wasnt bad,
> but thing was we wanted to do it more..
> but they had to leave
> 
> and does kissing have to lead to sex?


I started kissing my girl last Wednesday at her house, then I took her shirt off - then her bra, then her pants. Then ba-da-bing.


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

and btw, i feel ready for sex most of the time, like most adolescent boys, however i'm just not proactive in trying to get it.

I also don't really mind, i have heaps of other things i really need to think about at the moment.


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i know the kissing wasnt bad,
> ...




All swans i've seen are black, therefore all swans are black.

A logical fallacy.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

im still adjusting to the whole 
guys think about sex all the time
it was kind of a shock
but i get it, use protection, dont have sex till your older,
learn to say no


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


hiratai is black...
w00t!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


Me no get-se.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> im still adjusting to the whole
> guys think about sex all the time
> it was kind of a shock
> but i get it, use protection, dont have sex till your older,
> learn to say no


holy shit u didint no that?!?!?!

GUYS ONLY THINK ABOUT SEX. THE FIRST THING THEY DO WHEN THEY SEE A GIRL IS WONDER IF THEY WOULD TAP OR WRECK HER.


are girls the same?


----------



## yus786 (Nov 4, 2007)

lol this thread is funny

hmm it really depends if u can resist getting tooo into it and having it off, i mean 14 is really early imo, 16-18 are the years lol

or wait until ya married, like all muslims shud do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dont get carried away is all i say, i should say dont touch men till ya married lol but ive got no room to talk

just take care sister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yus786


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, if you do have sex. It will hurt REALLY bad -  if you are a woman.


----------



## yus786 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> GUYS ONLY THINK ABOUT SEX. THE FIRST THING THEY DO WHEN THEY SEE A GIRL IS WONDER IF THEY WOULD TAP OR WRECK HER.



QFMFT

that is 100% right girl and dont forget that

yus786


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> im still adjusting to the whole
> guys think about sex all the time
> it was kind of a shock
> but i get it, use protection, dont have sex till your older,
> learn to say no



Don't think that, not all guys think about sex all the time. The problem with posting on a video game forum is that most guys here do think about sex 24/7. 

This all goes back to:


All swans I've seen are black, therefore all swans are black.

A logical fallacy.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> or wait until ya married, like all muslims shud do


nah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(in the christian and jewish religion it is also not looked highly upon to have sex b4 marriage)


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > im still adjusting to the whole
> ...


I don't know why, but now I understand you.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 4, 2007)

cool! invite me next time!


----------



## yus786 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yus786 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > or wait until ya married, like all muslims shud do
> ...



hmm i kno, rem i am muslim too lol

yh it was toungue in cheek hence the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still we need to tell her the right thing todo lol

yus786


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(yus786 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



So was the party


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Explain


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


You've only seen one thing - one way. Therefore you believe that THAT is the way it is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


witty!

but may i remind you that your black  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks bro... thanks.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, Crystal, you just transferred from Middle School to High School. Not a great idea to have sex yet.

Have it when you're older and ready, remember; it doesn't have to be until after marriage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you luck with your could-be boyfriend.

~Nero
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 4, 2007)

Um...all guys think of sex. Pretty much all the time. I came to reinforce that as true, especially since there's a biological basis to it, not to mention social and just plain desire for it. We are MADE to reproduce and have sex (our goal in life as living organism is to pass on our genes) society says it's cool to have sex, and we WANT to have sex, because it feels good and is gratifying.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

Damn right!


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Um...all guys think of sex. Pretty much all the time. I came to reinforce that as true, especially since there's a biological basis to it, not to mention social and just plain desire for it. We are MADE to reproduce and have sex (our goal in life as living organism is to pass on our genes) society says it's cool to have sex, and we WANT to have sex, because it feels good and is gratifying.



Very well said...

~Nero


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Um...all guys think of sex. Pretty much all the time. I came to reinforce that as true, especially since there's a biological basis to it, not to mention social and just plain desire for it. We are MADE to reproduce and have sex (our goal in life as living organism is to pass on our genes) society says it's cool to have sex, and we WANT to have sex, because it feels good and is gratifying.



I don't think about it all the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe if I see a pretty girl I'll think she looks nice but my mind doesn't instantly go to sex...but yeah, I might think about sex once or twice on a regular work day at most.

are you sure you're not just a teenager? it's a bit different when you are.


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

Hiratai said:


> seja_8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hiratai said:
> ...



You're getting the absolute wrong thing of what I mean. 



> fal·la·cy
> –noun, plural -cies.
> 1.	a deceptive, misleading, or false notion, belief, etc.: _That the world is flat was at one time a popular fallacy._



What I'm trying to get across is that just because some men think about sex all the time, that not all men think about sex _all_ the time. I'm just letting this girl know that not all guys are the same, because it seems she has gotten the impression.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

Damn straight seja. I can't imagine any of my friends thinking about sex all the time...like when we're watching a movie or something that has no sexual stuff in it. 

Something tells me the people who think everyone thinks of sex all the time are adolescents which is fair enough. Very easy to get confused at that age.

I thought about it a whole lot when I was younger but not every 8 seconds like some people would have you believe.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

woah woah woah, so much to adjust to
the whole middle school to high school thing
is kind of hard to adjust to, yeah
but i guarantee you im not going to go around having sex
wayyyy to unsaefe,
but still, woah, so much information..

girls dont really think about sex much,
maybe every once in a while
but not really,


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

Wait until you're older.  The last thing you want is a frikkin unwanted baby.  Sex can be unsafe, like no protection.  Why do it now, right?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> woah woah woah, so much to adjust to
> the whole middle school to high school thing
> is kind of hard to adjust to, yeah
> but i guarantee you im not going to go around having sex
> ...









What are you thinking right now?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

holy crap, 3100 views
i get it, i wont have sex
because your right, the worst thing is ending up with a baby
i mean, im not supposed to be physical with guys
how could i tell my mom im pregnant
plus i dont want to be known as a slut or whore..

edit: is that what i think it is ?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

Dat condom looks like mah hat!


----------



## acky (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> the worst thing is ending up with a baby


Even worse than an Imagine Baby?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(acky @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > the worst thing is ending up with a baby
> ...



Worse than having to carry an egg around and treat like a baby, like in Grade 10 or something.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

an imagine baby?

oh ew, thats a condom?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> an imagine baby?
> 
> oh ew, thats a condom?


NO! It's a rubber penis glove.


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> an imagine baby?
> 
> oh ew, thats a condom?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=64559&st=0


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 4, 2007)

If you get pregnant, it will ruin yer PE mark.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

oh ewww, condoms look disgusting

and that game.. gives me the creeps.. i mean who wants to have a baby at 8-10 years old?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> an imagine baby?
> 
> oh ew, thats a condom?
> 
> ...



Have you not had sex ed people visit your school?  Usually they teach this sex stuff when you're like Grade 8.

Who CAN have a baby at 8 years old?  That's disgusting.   Eeeewwwww.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > an imagine baby?
> ...



OHHH
i totally get that dirty joke 
:3
most of the guys i hang around with are always about sex jokes

which brings me to another topic:
do guys always make jokes relate to sex?

nope, we've learned about it but we havent had someone come yet
theyre coming in 2 weeks
apparently we have to put condoms on bananas


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 4, 2007)

XD one of the members reading this topic is "SafetyMan"

kinda relevant to the current discussion doncha think.


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Who CAN have a baby at 8 years old?Â That's disgusting.Â  Eeeewwwww.



This 5 year old can

http://www.snopes.com/pregnant/medina.asp


900 posts!


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys make sex jokes because we re guys. We have a need for attention.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

lmfao i find this discussion quite hilarious and informing
17 pages, woah


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


If you record that and put it on teh internets you'll make lots of money.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Who CAN have a baby at 8 years old?Â That's disgusting.Â  Eeeewwwww.
> ...




Eeeeewwwwww!  How?  The kid's 5 frikking years old!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

ew thats disgusting and disturbing





i might be able to record it, ahah, with my cell phone camera
:3


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Look at those nips. Yum.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah our school did the whole condom on the banana thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was a christian school too.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Gosh, I can't believe how in every video game forum, when you post a topic that has anything to do with real life relationships, it automatically gets over 200 posts..ANYTIME.
Like, seriously..is it desperation? 

But, whatever. Now to answer you ^__^

Sometimes my friends and I make sex jokes, but not really much. We just make jokes to have fun and be funny..once in a while they're about sex.

And lol, when we had sex ed we had to put them on our fingers >.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(1Sailor @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Heh, that reminds me.  One time I got a condom from a demo, not live, and I blew it up (with air) until it was the size of a watermelon, as did a cuple of friends.  Then it was Star Wars!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys just make sex jokes... just cuz.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...








 I hope you didn't really mean that, Hiratai.

She's 5 years old!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, when you're a teenager, your hormones just make you think of sex all the time. When you get older, it starts to fade away... It'd be weird to just think about sex whenever you look at a girl.

Only time I really ever think of sex.. Is...

1.) My Girlfriend
2.) Really hot chick off TV, interwebz, magazine
3.) This thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Sailor (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



I'm scared to find out who's the one that had sex with the 5 year old, and got her pregnant.
That sucks so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT @ dark_aura: Lol, me and my friends had a water balloon fight with condoms once xD


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(1Sailor @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



One word;  p-p-pedophile.  Or pedobear.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

As the article said, it was suspected to be incest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But who really knows? It could've just been some pedo off the streets.

(Or Hiratai...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero

I'm joking...!


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(1Sailor @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Gosh, I can't believe how in every video game forum, when you post a topic that has anything to do with real life relationships, it automatically gets over 200 posts..ANYTIME.
> Like, seriously..is it desperation?


Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

All the lonely people. 
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people. 
Where do they all belong?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

lmfao, 
i was just really surprised
because 2 weeks ago i went to a guys house to do a french project
with 3 other guys
and for about an hour it was all sex jokes


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

Either you're hot, smart or both, cuz there's ALWAYS guys around you!


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(1Sailor @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, I can't believe how in every video game forum, when you post a topic that has anything to do with real life relationships, it automatically gets over 200 posts..ANYTIME.
> ...


Beatles FTW
one of the best songs, too


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 4, 2007)

lol well guys werent around me much before
but now most of my friends are guys :S
guys are usually easier to talk to then girls
and theyre not bitches


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 4, 2007)

o no she did int!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay this thread has gone on long enough. Most of the people responding here are making pointless responses now and this is just wasting space. Hope you guys enjoyed it while you could. Topic locked.


----------

